
A deep dive into the Vue.js source code - chovy
https://itnext.io/a-deep-dive-in-the-vue-js-source-code-4601a3f5584
======
danso
For anyone who hasn't clicked through and are wondering how much of a "deep
dive" this is, the article seems to be hosted on the Medium platform, which
means there's an estimated read time metric at the top. It's the biggest one
I've seen: "100 min read"

~~~
Avery3R
It also means there are popups, sticky headers, and sticky footers. All
combined together to make the actual content as hard to read as is possible.

~~~
danso
On Chrome desktop with uBlock, I didn't run into anything too obtrusive (other
than the sticky header, which disappears upon scrolldown). That said, for an
article this long, with this many code blocks – which are presented either as
un-highlighted code, or screenshots – it seems more appropriate for
Github/Gist.

